# TillSmith Tiller



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone have diagrams for a TillSmith Front Tine Tiller with a horizonal 5 horse Briggs Engine shaft runniing front to back. It was manufactured by Magnus American. I'm not sure what format the model number is in but the motor was manufactured in 1973. See pictures attached.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't see any attached pics.

What do you need to know? Are you looking for parts for the tiller?

Let us know! Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

dawgpile said:


> I didn't see any attached pics.
> 
> What do you need to know? Are you looking for parts for the tiller?
> 
> ...


Should have attached. It's a Magna TillSmith Tiller. I believe the model is 509809. I'll try to attach again. It is a front tine horizontal 5 horse Briggs shaft running front to back with to sets of belts (forward and reverse) attached to the motor shaft and to the drive shaft and tranfer case for the tines. I think I know why the pics did not attached. I'm pass my allotted space. I'm looking for pictures of the tiller in it's original state, a parts manual. I know I need the bar that attaches the shifter lever to the belt mechanism. I made one that works but I want original parts.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, I can't help you with the manual, but take a look at the attached link. There are 4 pics of a 5hp TillSmith tiller. Is this the one you have? Perhaps the side shot of the belts/routing would be helpful.

I seriously doubt if you'll find NOS parts for this unit but I suppose anything is possible!

Good luck!

Kelly

Here is link

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/rototillers/252142-tillsmith-tiller.html


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

dawgpile said:


> Unfortunately, I can't help you with the manual, but take a look at the attached link. There are 4 pics of a 5hp TillSmith tiller. Is this the one you have? Perhaps the side shot of the belts/routing would be helpful.
> 
> I seriously doubt if you'll find NOS parts for this unit but I suppose anything is possible!
> 
> ...


No, yours has the belt drive on the side, the shaft is running left to right. Mine it front to back with the belt drive in the rear.


----------



## MGSnoddy (May 21, 2020)

I need a drive belt 35 inches by 5/16 for a Tillsmith Magna model 500838.
Where can I buy a new belt?!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Depends on where you are located. Is their a mower shop near you? Auto Parts? Tractor Supply? You can also order directly from Magna.


----------



## Harry p (10 mo ago)

Sir Thomas said:


> Anyone have diagrams for a TillSmith Front Tine Tiller with a horizonal 5 horse Briggs Engine shaft runniing front to back. It was manufactured by Magnus American. I'm not sure what format the model number is in but the motor was manufactured in 1973. See pictures attached.


I have one it says Tillsmith s5-26r magna America model 130200 manual Ihave says 6/75 on the bottom.


----------

